# Ich bin unentschlossen: WLAN oder DLAN? (Neubau)



## Danney92 (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,

da ich nächstes Wochenende Umziehe, mache ich schon die ganzen Vorbereitungen.
Jedoch habe ich das ein oder andere, was mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet:

Thema: Heimnetzwerk!

Folgendes bin ich die letzten Jahre gewohnt gewesen:

Kabelmodem -> LAN -> Router (Fritz!Box 7490) -> LAN -> Switch -> LAN-Client (PC, TV, AiO-Printer, etc...)
oder für WLAN only Clients wie zB Smartphones oder Laptop halt vom Router direkt per WLAN an WLAN Client


Jetzt ziehe ich in eine Wohnung um, wo das Thema LAN kaum realisierbar ist. Die Distanz ist zu groß, mit zu vielen Mauern und es würde optisch halt "suboptimal" aussehen.
Dementsprechend muss ich mich daran gewöhnen dass der LAN Luxus der letzten Jahre  verpufft, und ich mich mit bitteren WLAN / DLAN Lösungen auseinander setzen muss!


Baulich wird es wie folgt aussehen: Neubau, dementsprechend Neubau-Wohnung. 
Vom Kabelanschluss zum Zimmer wo der Rechner zB steht wären es für WLAN 1 Raum (WC / Duschraum) bzw 2 massive Wände die überwunden werden müssen. Distanz in Metern habe ich gerade leider nicht im Kopf.
DLAN: Hausverkabelung auf dem neuesten Stand, kein Phasenkoppler. Wie viele Phasen dazwischen wären von der Steckdose neben dem Kabelanschluss bis zur Steckdose wo Rechner stehen würde kann ich nicht beantworten. Eventuell hilft ein Foto vom Sicherungskasten im Anhang.


Da ich weiß dass beides kein LAN Direktanschluss ersetzen würde, bin ich bereit zumindest eine gute Summe in gute Hardware zu Investieren um möglichst aus dem WLAN / DLAN das Maximum herauszuholen.

Was wäre eure Meinung? WLAN oder DLAN? Ich zocke gerne auch mal Spiele wie GTA:Online, Counter Strike GO, Battlefield...
Mein Kabelanschluss wird eine 200/12 Leitung sein, mir wäre es sehr wichtig dass zumindest die Internetleitung ausgereizt werden kann.

Ich brauche euren Input.

Für DLAN habe ich mir schon einmal folgendes ausgesucht (soll laut diversen Tests die besten Datenraten liefern): devolo dLAN 1200+ Starter Kit Powerline weiss: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor (Devolo DLAN 1200+ ohne WLAN)
Für WLAN habe ich keinen Plan welchen WLAN Empfänger ich für den Rechner nehmen soll.

Liebe Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Danney92 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ich bin unentschlossen: WLAN oder DLAN?*

Achja: 

Das Foto vom Sicherungskasten, ich hoffe es hilft! Die Daten müssten per DLAN glaube von der Phase D5 auf D4 übertragen werden, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht geirrt habe
.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robbe (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ich bin unentschlossen: WLAN oder DLAN?*

Bin kein Elektriker, daher ist mein Wissen da eher gering.
Normal sollte der Strom über 3 Phasen laufen, welche auf die einzelnen Sicherrungen aufgeteilt sind. Das wird wohl am ehesten so aussehen:
S=Sicherrung, P=Phase

S1 > P1
S2 > P2
S3 > P3
S4 > P1
S5 > P2
S6 > P3
usw...

DIe Wahrscheinlichkeit, das 2 nebeneinander liegende Sicherrungen auf der selben Phase liegen, dürfte also eher unwahrscheinlich sein.


----------



## Danney92 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ich bin unentschlossen: WLAN oder DLAN?*

@robbe

Danke für deine Antwort. Leider kann ich dazu nichts genaueres sagen, bzw es ist mir leider nichts genaueres dazu bekannt.
Ich denke mal mein Vermieter hat davon auch keine Ahnung


----------



## robbe (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ich bin unentschlossen: WLAN oder DLAN?*

Geh ich mal nicht von aus.  Denke aber mal es wird so sein. Die Phasen dürften sich mit jeder Sicherrung abwechseln. Bei den 3 Herd-Sicherrungen ist es definitv so, da läuft jede auf einer seperaten Phase.
Mein Kollege hatte Dlan mal Phasenübergreifend am laufen, auch im Neubau. War absolut unbrauchbar.

Unter der Abdeckung würde mans mit Sicherheit sehen, aber die sollte man ohne ensprechende Kenntisse wohl eher nicht öffnen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. Januar 2017)

Also meine Tochter wohnt ein Stockwerk höher und ich nutze diese hier: TP-Link AV500 Nano Triple Kit Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und das funktioniet reibungslos.


----------



## Danney92 (30. Januar 2017)

@robbe

Das ist echt krass, ich dachte bei Neubauten dürften die Leitungen einigermaßen Brauchbar für DLAN sein :-/

@Pisaopfer

Danke, bin auf die weiteren Meinungen und erfahrungen gespannt.


----------



## robbe (30. Januar 2017)

Danney92 schrieb:


> @robbe
> 
> Das ist echt krass, ich dachte bei Neubauten dürften die Leitungen einigermaßen Brauchbar für DLAN sein :-/



Nicht über unterschiedliche Phasen...

Mal noch en andere Frage, hast du denn in dem Raum wo das Internet gebraucht wird kein Kabelanschluss? Wäre untypisch für einen Neubau, wenn nicht in jedem Wohnraum ein Dose ist.


----------



## Danney92 (30. Januar 2017)

Hmm... gehen wir mal von aus WLAN wäre doch die "bessere" Wahl:
Welchen WLAN Empfänger für den Rechner wäre empfehlenswert?


----------



## Malkolm (30. Januar 2017)

Wenn das ein Neubau ist, solltest du doch in jedem Zimmer 2 LAN Dosen haben  Was ist das denn für ein Neubau mit Technik aus dem letzten Jahrtausend?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Januar 2017)

Kommt drauf an welche Entfernungen du mit welchen Hindernissen überbrücken willst und welche Bandbreite durchpassen soll.
Anders gesagt wenn Router und PC drei Meter voneinander entfernt im selben Raum stehen kannste durch ne 10€-Antenne + Billigrouter deine 50 MBit sicher übertragen - wenn du dagegen WLan im ganzen Haus haben willst, also weitere Strecken und duch ggf. mehrere Wände und Decken und darüber womöglich noch 100+ MBit übertragen willst dann brauchste schon ein richtiges "Ufo" als Router die die entsprechende Leistung zum entsprechend teuren Preis bringen.

Die Empfangsantenne ist dabei wesentlich weniger entscheidend als die leistung des Senderouters und die äußeren Gegebenheiten.

Was das DLAN angeht: Klar geht das durch die Leitungen im Neubau, auch über etwas weitere Strecken mit sehr hohen Bandbreiten. Das geht aber auch nur über eine direkte Verbindung - sprich wenn Sender und Empfänger auch wirklich an der selben Kupferlitze hängen. Wenns verschiedene Phasen sind ist das ja nicht (direkt) der Fall, dann wirds unterirdisch langsam.


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Januar 2017)

Je nach Entfernung und Elektrik (= Leitungslänge des Stromkabels und ggfs. halt, ob über mehrere Phasen übertragen werden muss) würde ich da dem WLAN pauschal den Vorzug geben. 

Bei mir in einer üblichen Berliner Plattenbauwohnung habe ich mit dLAN (MSI MEGA ePower 500HD) nur knappe 80MBit/s erreichen können, mit WLAN-ac (TeleColumbus Kabelbox + TP-Link Archer T4U) erreiche ich über das 5GHz-Netz durch zwei Wände und ca. 6-8m Luftlinie alleine schon Brutto zwischen 650-780MBit/s mit voller Empfangsstärke - in der Realität dürfte ich also so ca. 350 - 450MBit/s Netto schaffen. 

Die dLAN-Adapter waren allerdings schon älter - ich weiß nicht, inwiefern sich bei den dLAN-Adaptern die Reichweitenproblematik mittlerweile gebessert hat. Zumal die Nettogeschwindigkeit von dLAN eh schon fast Russisch Roulette ist - bei so vielen Faktoren die dort eine Rolle spielen, bleibt einem nicht anderes übrig, als es selber auszuprobieren.

WLAN ist seit dem ac-Standard meiner Erfahrung nach auch durch Wände hindurch zumindest im 5GHz-Netz für relativ hohe Übertragungsraten geeignet. Im Gegensatz zum 2.4GHz-Netz ist schon eine deutlich höhere Bandbreite vorgesehen (Kanäle 36 - 64 sowie 100 - 140, im 2.4GHz-Netz hat man nur die Kanäle 1 - 11 (manche Geräte können die Kanäle 12 und 13 nicht nutzen!)). 

Pro wählbarem Kanal hat man im 5GHz-Band immer 20MHz Bandbreite, welche auch von keinem anderen WLAN gestört werden können - außer natürlich von denen, die auf dem gleichen Kanal senden. Es ist ja immer nur jeder vierte Kanal wählbar - und jeder Kanal ist 5MHz breit (wählt man Kanal 36, sendet man auf den Kanälen 34-38, wählt man die 40, sendet man auf den Kanälen 38-42 usw.). Im 5GHz-Netz kann man insgesamt zwischen 19 Kanälen wählen. 

Im 2.4GHz-Netz hat man zwar auch 11 Kanäle zur Auswahl, jedoch ist jeder wählbare Kanal auch nur seine 5MHz breit - es gibt also quasi keinen Sicherheitsabstand. Es sind eigentlich höchstens 3x 20MHz ohne Überlappungen möglich (im 2,4GHz-Netz soll man optimalerweise die Kanäle 1, 6 und 11 wählen - so ist mit 20MHz Kanalbreite keine Überlappung möglich (1: -1 bis 3, 6: 4 bis 8, 11: 9 - 13)), jedoch kann man bekanntlich ja auch die Zwischenkanäle wählen (diese WLANs bremsen aber nur sich selber und alle benachbarten WLANs aus...).


----------



## LudwigX (30. Januar 2017)

Ich würde WLAN deutlich vorziehen.  Mit ac,  gutem Router und brauchbarem WLAN Adapter sollten 200Mbit möglich sein.  
Wenn du viele WLANs in der nähe hast solltest du auf 5Ghz gehen


----------



## nuhll (30. Januar 2017)

Am besten ist immer Kabel, am besten CAT7 in jedem Raum.

Ansonsten würde ich WLAN machen, aber warte UNBEDINGT auf Googles neuen Router Google Wifi. Absolut überwältigende Bewertungen sowie Reviews von bekannten Youtubern... !

DLAN hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Danney92 (30. Januar 2017)

Danke für euren Input.

Tja Neubau... Das ist immer wie mit Neubaugebieten: Statt Glasfaser wird immer noch Kupfer verlegt - pfui.
Und obwohl ich in einen neubau einziehe, ist von Wohnungsinternen LAN Netzwerken keine Spur.

Wie ich verstehe, tendiert die Mehrheit zum WLAN.
Was ist der "leistungsfähigste" WLAN Empfänger (egal ob intern oder extern)?

Router würde ich jedoch gerne bei AVM bleiben, von der Marke wurde ich bisher nie enttäuscht. Auch wenn AVM nicht unbedingt die schnellsten Router herstellen, so finde ich sind die von der Qualität (Hard als auch Software) top.

Außer ich lasse mich überzeugen....


----------



## nuhll (30. Januar 2017)

Wie gesagt, Google Wifi. Ist vergleichbar mit 1000-2000€ Routern, da gibts nix zu überlegen. Guck dir doch mal n paar Videos an. Sollen "Anfang 2017" auf den Deutschen MArkt kommen, so lange kanns net mehr dauern.

Kannst du theoretisch auch jetzt schon aus Amerika z.B. bestellen, brauchst dann aber nen Stromadapter, deswegen warte ich noch auf das deutsche release.


----------



## Danney92 (30. Januar 2017)

Ich werde mich mal erkundigen...


----------



## Danney92 (30. Januar 2017)

Gut. Warten wir mal das offizielle Release von Google Wifi in Deutschland ab, bis dahin behalte ich so oder so meine 7490.

Habt ihr Empfehlungen bezüglich WLAN Empfänger für den Rechner?


----------



## ThoSta (31. Januar 2017)

Habe in der Wohnung eine WLAN Karte von Asus (PCE 88ac) mit passendem Router (Asus RT ac87u) laufen. Erreiche damit zum NAS bis zu 80MB/s.
Die 2 müssen allerdings nur durch eine 15cm Ziegelwand und etwa 6m Entfernung funken.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## nuhll (31. Januar 2017)

Danney92 schrieb:


> Gut. Warten wir mal das offizielle Release von Google Wifi in Deutschland ab, bis dahin behalte ich so oder so meine 7490.
> 
> Habt ihr Empfehlungen bezüglich WLAN Empfänger für den Rechner?



Du stellst sone Wifi Box von Goolge neben deinen REchner und oder TV und hast dann 1 Gigabit ? Port für n Switch oder deinen PC oder Fernseher...  und gleichzeitig ein teil deines WLAN Mesh Netzwerkes...

Edit: ja gigabit und sogar 2


----------



## Danney92 (31. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

@nuhll: ich verstehe dass du so überzeugt bist von Google WiFi, jedoch ist es offiziell noch nicht in Deutschland verfügbar. Somit muss ich nach anderen Lösungen schauen, denn warten kann und will ich nicht. Und importieren kommt für mich auch nicht in Frage.

Somit suche ich nach einer Lösung, die am besten mit meiner FritzBox kompatibel ist.

@ThosTa hat einen WLAN Empfänger mir empfohlen. Was meint ihr dazu?

@all leider habe ich was Stromleitungslänge und Aufbau keinerlei Informationen. Ich denke ich hake das Thema Dlan ab. 

Ob ich einen WLAN Repeater brauche? Das muss ich denke ich Mal leider selber vor Ort herausfinden, da ich noch nicht genau weiß ich wie fern die Wände abschirmen.


----------



## nuhll (31. Januar 2017)

Mir ists egal, du kannst dir natürlich was schlechteres kaufen.

Wie gesagt, als Release Datum in Deutschland wurde Anfang 17 angegeben, so lange kanns net mehr dauern... ich würde an deiner stelle warten, ich hab selbst unzählige DLAN und WLAN varianten mit repeatern von verschiedenen Herstellern durch, alles kacke. Und das in ner 100qm Wohnung, vllt liegts aber am Lehmbau - ka.


----------



## Decrypter (1. Februar 2017)

Danney92 schrieb:


> Danke für euren Input.
> 
> Tja Neubau... Das ist immer wie mit Neubaugebieten: Statt Glasfaser wird immer noch Kupfer verlegt - pfui.
> Und obwohl ich in einen neubau einziehe, ist von Wohnungsinternen LAN Netzwerken keine Spur.



Da sag ich dir als Elektriker mal was zu. Es wird nicht gemacht, weil es zu teuer ist. Klingt jetzt sicherlich blöd, aber das ist leider tatsächlich so. Solche Leistungen wie die Elektroinstallation werden gerade bei Mietwohnungen sehr häufig ausgeschrieben mit einem 0815 Standart LV.  Solche Spielchen wie LAN Anschlüsse in jedem Zimmer oder gar Leerrohr für einen evtl späteren Glasfaseranschluss sind da völlige Fremdworte. Das sowas dumm und törricht ist, darüber brauchen wir uns nicht zu unterhalten. Aber es ist teurer in der Installation und somit steht sowas erst gar nicht zur Diskussion, da es halt so kostengünstig wie nur irgendmöglich sein soll.

Anders sieht das schon aus, wenn sich Leute ihr eigenes Häuschen bauen. Bei einer guten Elektrofirma wird der Bauherr zumindest darauf angesprochen oder es wird gleich so installiert, das in jedem Zimmer eine doppelte Datendose vorhanden ist. Dann hat man alle Möglichkeiten. Klar ist es kostentechnisch teurer. Aber bei entsprechender Argumentation geht der Kunde dann auch mit. So habe ich das jedenfalls in der Praxis fast immer erlebt.

Nochwas zu den Sicherungen und den 3 Phasen:  Ja, da ist fast immer eine 3 Phasen Drehstromschiene vorhanden, wo die 3 Phasen L1-L3 immer nebeneinander liegen, sodass sich die Stromlast möglichst gleichmäßig auf alle 3 Phasen verteilt. Insofern dürfte DLAN hier aufgrund der verschiedenen Phasenlagen nicht ganz unproblematisch sein.
Nur bei älteren Verteilungen aus den 60zigern und auch noch 70ziger Jahren hat man das damals anders gemacht. Spielt hier aber keine Rolle, da Neuanlage.


----------



## P2063 (1. Februar 2017)

Google Wifi ist zwar ein interessantes Konzept, wäre mir aber von der Latenz her nicht gut genug. Die Mesh-Struktur ist zwar einerseits ein Vorteil, weil man nahtlos von einem AP zum nächsten wechseln kann, aber dadurch teilen sich die Geräte auch die Bandbreite stärker auf und man bringt unnötig viele Hops in die Verbindung. Die Leistung ist auch eher so ausgelegt, dass man tatsächlich in fast jeden Raum ein Gerät stellen muss. Den größten Vorteil sehe ich ehrlich gesagt bei der einfachen Konfiguration.

Wenn Wifi, dann würde ich in einer einfachen Wohnung die nicht über mehrere Stockwerke geht einfach zu einem einzelnen möglichst starken und zentral platzierten AP tendieren. Ubiquity z.B. mit der Unifi Serie. Sind zwar nicht ganz billig, aber immer noch günstiger als sich die Wohnung mit vielen kleinen zu zu kleistern. Außerdem PoE fähig was die Verkabelung noch mal reduziert, ein entsprechendes Injektor Netzteil ist sogar im Lieferumfang. 

Die beste Lösung finde ich aber immer noch echte Netzwerkverkabelung. Gibt ja mittlerweile Kabelkanal-Sockelleisten die kaum auffallen, vielleicht wäre das eine Überlegung wert wenn man nicht um zu viele Ecken muss.


----------



## P2063 (1. Februar 2017)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Da sag ich dir als Elektriker mal was zu. Es wird nicht gemacht, weil es zu teuer ist. Klingt jetzt sicherlich blöd, aber das ist leider tatsächlich so. Solche Leistungen wie die Elektroinstallation werden gerade bei Mietwohnungen sehr häufig ausgeschrieben mit einem 0815 Standart LV.  Solche Spielchen wie LAN Anschlüsse in jedem Zimmer oder gar Leerrohr für einen evtl späteren Glasfaseranschluss sind da völlige Fremdworte. Das sowas dumm und törricht ist, darüber brauchen wir uns nicht zu unterhalten. Aber es ist teurer in der Installation und somit steht sowas erst gar nicht zur Diskussion, da es halt so kostengünstig wie nur irgendmöglich sein soll.
> 
> Anders sieht das schon aus, wenn sich Leute ihr eigenes Häuschen bauen. Bei einer guten Elektrofirma wird der Bauherr zumindest darauf angesprochen oder es wird gleich so installiert, das in jedem Zimmer eine doppelte Datendose vorhanden ist. Dann hat man alle Möglichkeiten. Klar ist es kostentechnisch teurer. Aber bei entsprechender Argumentation geht der Kunde dann auch mit. So habe ich das jedenfalls in der Praxis fast immer erlebt.



Wobei die Preise grade im Fertigbau aber auch echt unverschämt sind. Die Netzwerkvorbereitung kostet 104€ pro Anschluss, also nur das Kabel von Wand X in den Technik/Hauswirtschaftsraum und ein Loch in der Wand. Eine Doppeldose patchen würde noch mal 170€ kosten... Materialkosten 1€/Kabelmeter und 15€ für die Dose. Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass die Kabel ja eh parallel mit dem Strom rein gezogen werden können und das Kabel auflegen dank farblicher Codierung keine 5 Minuten dauert ist das ein echt guter Stundenlohn. Kein Wunder, dass jemand der nur vor hat zu vermieten da drauf verzichtet.


----------



## Danney92 (1. Februar 2017)

Danke für euren Input.
Ich habe erst einmal zwecks schneller Notlösung mir einen einfachen WLAN Stick bestellt, genau so wie einen neuen Internetanschluss (Goodbye Unitymedia Business, werde es vermissen...).
Auf jedenfall wird hier (natürlich von LAN Verkabelung abgesehen) eindeutig zum WLAN Tendiert, inzwischen habe ich mich auch für WLAN entschieden.

Ich werde auch von Mesh-Networking-Lösungen á la Google Wifi Distanz halten, und werde versuchen meinen WLAN Router möglichst optimal zu platzieren. Auf dauer werde ich einen höherwertigeren WLAN Empfänger kaufen, aber erst einmal habe ich andere sorgen und Prioritäten. Wenn der Umzug beendet ist, und ich mich eingelebt habe, denke ich über einen besseren Router und WLAN Empfänger nach...

@Decrypter: Danke für die wertvollen einblicke, sowas finde ich wirklich extrem informativ. Danke <3
@P2063 die Unifi Serie werde ich mir für "später" in meiner To-Do liste behalten, wenn ich aus dem Umzugsstress raus bin... Leider kommt für mich eine Sockelleiste nicht in frage, da ich auch sowas quer durch die Wohnung verlegen müsste. Das möchte ich vermeiden.

Erst einmal vielen Dank an euch, eure Meinung ist mir viel wert!


----------



## aloha84 (1. Februar 2017)

Die Kosten für Hausbauer sind im Schnitt um 20-30% gestiegen, und das in den letzten 8 Jahren.
Das kommt u.a. durch die momentane Zinsflaute, dadurch sind die Auftragsbücher der Fachfirmen voll und einen Preiskampf gibt es je nach Region nicht mehr.
...will damit nur verdeutlichen, dass nicht nur der böse Elektriker mehr Geld will, sondern alle die an dem Haus rumbauen.


----------



## nuhll (1. Februar 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> Google Wifi ist zwar ein interessantes Konzept, wäre mir aber von der Latenz her nicht gut genug. Die Mesh-Struktur ist zwar einerseits ein Vorteil, weil man nahtlos von einem AP zum nächsten wechseln kann, aber dadurch teilen sich die Geräte auch die Bandbreite stärker auf und man bringt unnötig viele Hops in die Verbindung. Die Leistung ist auch eher so ausgelegt, dass man tatsächlich in fast jeden Raum ein Gerät stellen muss. Den größten Vorteil sehe ich ehrlich gesagt bei der einfachen Konfiguration.
> 
> Wenn Wifi, dann würde ich in einer einfachen Wohnung die nicht über mehrere Stockwerke geht einfach zu einem einzelnen möglichst starken und zentral platzierten AP tendieren. Ubiquity z.B. mit der Unifi Serie. Sind zwar nicht ganz billig, aber immer noch günstiger als sich die Wohnung mit vielen kleinen zu zu kleistern. Außerdem PoE fähig was die Verkabelung noch mal reduziert, ein entsprechendes Injektor Netzteil ist sogar im Lieferumfang.
> 
> Die beste Lösung finde ich aber immer noch echte Netzwerkverkabelung. Gibt ja mittlerweile Kabelkanal-Sockelleisten die kaum auffallen, vielleicht wäre das eine Überlegung wert wenn man nicht um zu viele Ecken muss.



Sorry, aber das stimmt nicht. Guck dir die Testberichte zu Google Wifi an. Wir reden hier von Kapazitäten in Leistung, Reichweite, Abdeckung wie bei highend Firmenroutern für rießige bereiche, zu einem Consumer Preis. Mit nur 3 Geräten kannst du von 300 qm bis 450 qm Wlan abdecken (!). In Gebäuden, natürlich je nach Material.... und was meinst du mit Latenz? Was hast du Zuhause vor? 100 gleichzeitige Streams oder so? 

Das geilste is aber der Transit zwischen den APs.

Der Wechsel der zwischen den verschiedenen Stationen soll nahtlos von 2,4 auf 5GHZ sowie und auch unter verschiedenen APs funktionieren. Alles mit nur einer SSID.


----------

